# Be advised: Canada Customs cracking down



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think likely due to the weak American dollar and the resulting cross border shopping, Canada Customs is now charging nasty fees on all USPS packages received from the US.

This was not the case as recently as 6 months ago but now, everything I receive from the US comes with a COD.

I picked up my Tele body and had a $23. bill to pay.


Time to arrange for drop shipments I guess. I won;t be having anymore stuff shipped from the US to my door. I'll have it shipped to my plant in Tennessee and they can slide it p to me.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

What was the surcharge for? Do like my dad does whenever that happens, file for a refund. Takes a month or two, but you'll probably get it. 

In any case, I pay 8% duty + 12% sales tax and fees when I order guitars from Japan and have them shipped to my home in Korea. On the other hand, no duty or extra fees when the value of an item and the cost of shipping add up to less than 150$.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> What was the surcharge for? Do like my dad does whenever that happens, file for a refund. Takes a month or two, but you'll probably get it.
> 
> In any case, I pay 8% duty + 12% sales tax and fees when I order guitars from Japan and have them shipped to my home in Korea. On the other hand, no duty or extra fees when the value of an item and the cost of shipping add up to less than 150$.



Canada Customs doesn't put much on the label so I don't know exactly what the charge is for othe than it's customs or duty. This has been happening a lot lately. It's best for me to either buy in Canada or have the stuff shipped to Tennessee where I can have it sent to me discretely.

It has always been a matter of the seller indicating "gift" on the customs docs, but even that doesn't work anymore.

It sure does take away the cost merit of buying from American E-bay sellers.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> What was the surcharge for? Do like my dad does whenever that happens, file for a refund. Takes a month or two, but you'll probably get it.




NB-SK,

Can you expand a bit on this. I'm interested. I just paid $26 customs fees for my pickups, which surprised me...

They were shipped from the US using USPS, and for me it's the first time that I have to pay customs fees with this form of shipping....

Milkman, you are probably right, Canada post smelled the money they could make ....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I assume it's $5 brokerage + Duty + Taxes. So if it was a new set of pickups, $26 doesn't sound that inflated?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I assume it's $5 brokerage + Duty + Taxes. So if it was a new set of pickups, $26 doesn't sound that inflated?


$26 for something you paid $140 for seems pretty damned high to me.

That's about 18% of the purchase price.

They can ki$$ my a$$


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

jcayer said:


> NB-SK,
> 
> Can you expand a bit on this. I'm interested. I just paid $26 customs fees for my pickups, which surprised me...
> 
> ...



I think you'd better call the post office. I don't know the details. I do recall that one time they were charging my dad something like 16$ for a gift I had sent him. Instead of accepting the package and paying the fee, he filed a complaint. They held the package until the ombudsman (or whoever deals with these cases) made a ruling (which was in favor of my dad's claim, but the process took over a month).


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> I think you'd better call the post office. I don't know the details. I do recall that on time they were charging my dad something like 16$ for a gift I had sent him. Instead of accepting the package and paying the fee, he filed a complaint. They held the package until the ombudsman (or whoever deals with these cases) made a ruling (which was in favor of my dad's claim, but the process took over a month).


OK,

I'll check that next time.

thanks :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Quick math shows 13% total GST+PST, (I think the purchase was before Dec. 31), + $5.00 'handling charge' equals damn close to the 23$ you paid.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but that's my guess how they calculate the $$$.


I have no doubt that the math can be rationalized, but until recently shipments received via USPS/Canada Post have NOT been arriving with such CODs.

I won't pay it. I have alternatives.

I just wanted to let others know what to expect.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Paul said:


> Quick math shows 13% total GST+PST, (I think the purchase was before Dec. 31), + $5.00 'handling charge' equals damn close to the 23$ you paid.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but that's my guess how they calculate the $$$.


Ya add on the duty % and it's about right. I always factor in about 15% - 18% on an item when deciding if shipping from the States is a deal or not.

My experiences with USPS have varied. If you DON'T pay that kind of fee, than you got off lucky. Which just happens to occur frequently with USPS. But if the item gets help up at the border, which will happen, those are the fees.

About 3 out of 5 items gets through to me fee free. I take the chance.

They would be much higher if it was UPS because you would have the brokerage fee tacked on top.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Quick math shows 13% total GST+PST, (I think the purchase was before Dec. 31), + $5.00 'handling charge' equals damn close to the 23$ you paid.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but that's my guess how they calculate the $$$.


*EDIT: Tho you are replying to Milkman, it's funny, the numbers do fit with my case too *

Paul,

the maths is correct. But I have never paid before for some other fees while using USPS...

Maybe it was just a one shot bad luck or a new policies perhaps...

Customs fees is something that I never really understood. I know that when it's UPS you will be charged, but as for the other methods of shipment, when buying an item, the price paid to the seller as always been the final price...


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have all my default Ebay searches bookmarked with the Locaion: Canada Only option checked. If I can't find it from a Canadian ebay seller I won't bid. I got burned on the very first items I bought off ebay back in the day...

Sometimes that is frustrating as I would have probably already bought an Agile AL-3000 if I could find one in Canada...

There are a few Ebayers who are listed in Canada that I now know to avoid..."zuqin123" for example states the location as Canada but they ship from their "Hong Kong product location". Nothing like a 4 week delivery time and the risk of paying extra COD fees.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Ya add on the duty % and it's about right. I always factor in about 15% - 18% on an item when deciding if shipping from the States is a deal or not.
> 
> My experiences with USPS have varied. If you DON'T pay that kind of fee, than you got off lucky. Which just happens to occur frequently with USPS. But if the item gets help up at the border, which will happen, those are the fees.
> 
> ...


Experiences will vary, but I've been buying stuff on E-bay for years and only recently started seeing these fees. I'd say I've bought twenty or more items and only the most recent three have had nasty fees.

It seems like something has changed (possibly just a higher level of vigilance).


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It seems like something has changed (possibly just a higher level of vigilance).


I think you've hit it there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's varied over the years for me. Sometimes I pay them, sometimes I don't. But it's definitely never ever been a 'sure thing'. Especially once you get over $150 I find.

As mentioned there are only a few ways to insure a good deal. 

- Find the item within Canada for a good price

- If it's in the States, factor in if it's still a good deal with 16-18% tacked on because that's the worst case scenario

- And the obvious one everyone knows, never use UPS or Fedex. You will pay that 16-18% PLUS their brokerage fees

I don't buy items I can find within Canada unless it's a killer deal. I have bought a couple of guitars that even if I would have had to pay fees on, still would be several hundred 's cheaper. As for maybe saving yourself $10 on a pedal or something....it's just not worth it.

I just gotta make the point that the fees aren't really 'nasty'. They are the normal fees. You pay duty and taxes. We all know what the taxes are, and you can roughly guess the duty. USPS's $5 brokerage fee is pretty reasonable compared to the couriers.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

A good way to avoid the 13% tax and duty fees is have it shipped USPS.
Everything I received last year using this method required no extra fees. Everything that came in UPS or FedEx had taxes and handling fees.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> Uhhhhhh, re-read the OP. USPS was the method of shipping.
> 
> I think it is just a case of more attention being paid to smaller value shipments, regardless of Country of Origin or the carrier used to import the goods.
> 
> ...


Oops! Well that is strange? I received an item in November valued at $2000.00 and paid nothing?


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks JRoberts for those precisions.

I guess I missed those threads...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I'm not specifically directing this to you, Milkman, but from the content of the posts here, its obvious that very few people seem to understand the difference between duty, taxes and brokerage charges. To reiterate:
> 
> Duty = A tax levied on goods imported into the country for the simple reason that they are being imported. With modern trade treaties like GATT and NAFTA, duty is the exception rather than the rule these days. Almost nothing manufactured int he U.S. will have duty levied on it when coming into Canada. Korean guitars will. I don't think Japanese guitars will, but don't quote me on that. The place to find out is a piece of legislation called the "Canada Customs Tariff".
> 
> ...



The seller DOES have some impact on these fees although if they're a business they won't tend to be as cooperative.

A private seller can designate the item a "gift" on the customs docs and most times this will prevent customs and duties.

Once customs gets their hooks in a parcel they add customs, duties AND taxes.

Like I said, there's more than one way to skin an ardvark.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The seller DOES have some impact on these fees although if they're a business they won't tend to be as cooperative.
> 
> A private seller can designate the item a "gift" on the customs docs and most times this will prevent customs and duties.
> 
> ...


And if the seller is not comfortable with marking it as a gift there are shipping options that include brokerage fees (Expedited, etc) and can save you a good bit of $$$.

USPS had an expedited/express option that was an excellent deal and included brokerage...not sure if they still do.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Also, if it's a business you are buying from they are lying mismarking a shipment as jroberts mentioned and can get in trouble for it. You can't be angry at them for not wanting to do that.

As jroberts explained in detail, it's up to the buyer to be educated in these cases. The only real problem I will blame on a seller is if they say they will use USPS then ship UPS and you get nailed with fees. That has happened to me and I have been extremely angry. Those are fees you completely aren't expecting.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like I get to finally see how bad FedEx is.

Just got my shipment notice from Weber and even though I specified that it must be shipped via USPS in every email and in every comments section throughout ordering and paying, they shipped it via FedEx. Sorry to go off topic, but i'm pissed right now. 

I just sent Weber a notice explaining the situation and telling them if the FedEx brokerage fees are too high, I will reject the delivery and expect a full refund into my PayPal account ASAP. I was really looking forward to this speaker, so I hate to go this route.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wait and see what happens. It's VERY rare, but I have had shipments arrive from Fedex with no fees. One was actually a guitar.

I am no Fedex fan, but I'd take them over UPS.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

re: Fedex. I had the same thing happen to me. Seller said they would ship USPS but they sent it Fedex instead. I was livid with the seller (I expected brokerage fees and taxes to amount to about $40 on a $75 item). Turns out I never got charged a thing. Never got a threatening letter in the mail (which always happens with UPS if you don't pay their fees promptly). Nothing.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

If you live in a small community as I do and have a local post office it has always been the case where you had to pay the taxes and $5 fee on most packages over 15-$20 and pay this on delivery . You are not always dinged by customs because I've received items worth upwards of $100 with no fees . I have to assume some parcels slip through the system depending on the volume of mail or staff handling them .
It does piss me off when they do nail you on a $15 item and the taxes charged are a fraction of the $5 handling fee . Makes me feel it's a money grab .


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Weber did that to me too.
> 
> THAT is definitely a situation where the seller is to blame.


How bad was the border ding?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I paid about $10 for a $40 shipment of new bass strings from juststrings.com, which was odd because it came USPS and was fairly cheap. Never had to pay it before.

So I'd say they're cracking down. Sucks. 

Also took about three weeks...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Wait and see what happens. It's VERY rare, but I have had shipments arrive from Fedex with no fees. One was actually a guitar.
> 
> I am no Fedex fan, but I'd take them over UPS.


In terms of reliable and speedy delivery I place Fed Ex firmly on the top on the heap. If I want something to get someplace the next day I don't even consider other carriers.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I've gotten tax charges on everything recently except for a couple of racks. It's always 13% GST/PST + $5.00, which makes sense, i guess. Just sucks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$140 x .13 = $18.20 PST/GST. Brokerage $5.00. $23.20

That is totally normal. Looks like someone at Canada Post decided to do their job.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think likely due to the weak American dollar and the resulting cross border shopping, Canada Customs is now charging nasty fees on all USPS packages received from the US.
> 
> This was not the case as recently as 6 months ago but now, everything I receive from the US comes with a COD.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

well, you're going to pay HST whether you buy locally or import. If you aren't buying something covered under NAFTA, you're going to pay duty whether you buy in Canada or out.

So, you're complaining about the $5?

I've had a couple of small items come through in the last couple of weeks, around $30-40, there wasn't any charge. I know it used to cutoff at about $20, anyone know if it's gone up?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently received a free sampler pack from Stash picks. They marked the value as "zero", and there was no duty or tax on it. If there had been--you bet I'd have appealed that.

While not a music example, I bought a tape set at a conference about 12 or 13 years ago. The conference was in Vancouver. When I got home I discovered some of the tapes were the wrong ones. I called the people I bought them from, and they sent me a replacement set and let me keep the wrong ones as well. But when the new set arrived there was duty & tax on them. I'd already paid for them and bought them in Canada.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shite!

I've got a juicy item pending from the U.S. via USPS and have both fingers crossed now. Got a good deal on the item though, and its a little hard to come by up here. So wish me luck!

Peter


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey droptop....good luck
long time no see....happy new year
cheers
RIFF


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone who is getting shipments over the next couple of weeks should update the thread.

I just got some printing delivered from the States, and there was no COD.

No guitar items coming in the next week, but if I get anything I will update.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought a Gator mini keyboard bag off ebay from a seller in the states... it was marked with a value of $23.99 and there were no tax/brokerage charges. Oh... and no taxes on a PS2 --> USB convertor... but the value was less than $20.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Got my $120 Weber speaker via FedEx and they only charged $10 brokerage plus our taxes for $25. Nothing special, but downright decent for something FedEx from a US store.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have some parts coming in next week through USPS. I will update the thread.

I just got a couple of T-shirts USPS with no taxes, duty or brokerage (about $45 value).


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Our customs broker at work told me anything below $50 should be duty/tax free coming from the US, this was a couple a years ago but it has worked for me regardless of carrier. I hope this still works for me in the future.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's been hit and miss for me over the last 12 months. I paid full taxes on the Reinhardt Combo and extension cab, PST and GST, no surcharges. I've had smaller value packages come in some with taxes some without. I've never been charged a "handling fee" to the best of my knowledge. UPS and Fedex both charge around $50 "brokerage" fees plus taxes so as far as I'm concerned USPS is still the only way to go. I'd MUCH rather buy Canadian but sometimes there's no other option. I've also found that some Canadians tend to inflate prices (no it's not just canadian retailers) so it's still cheaper in the long run to buy from US buyers.


----------



## Rydock (Nov 1, 2007)

The highest tax I ever had to pay was a little over $500. And that was for 1 guitar. I try not to lie on this, but sometimes sellers will send me a $400 item and value it for $100 without letting me know. I don't really mind though.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea it's rediculous...I bought a $150 iPod Nano VIA ebay, from just new york....When the UPS guy delivered it, I got charged $91 "tax"...

I said "wtf?!!" and he said "LOL WUT?" 


Still rediculous though.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Stratocaster said:


> Yea it's rediculous...I bought a $150 iPod Nano VIA ebay, from just new york....When the UPS guy delivered it, I got charged $91 "tax"...


And you paid it????????????????????

I'd have told him to enjoy his iPod, or fought it tooth and nail at least.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I went through this last fall and came across a good article that described how you calculate things:
http://www.macleans.ca/article.jsp?content=20071005_110136_9020

Unfortunately, it looks like some of the links are broken now - here's the updated stuff:
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/trade-commerce/tariff-tarif/2008/01-99/01-01-eng.html

Section XVIII : Optical, Photographic, Cinematographic, Measuring, Checking, Precision, Medical or Surgical Instruments and Apparatus; Clocks and Watches; *Musical Instruments; Parts and Accessories Thereof* is the one people on this site would be interested in.

So, let's say I bought a Epiphone Dot from the States. Value was $300USD, and it will be shipped via USPS.

To calculate the total costs:

1) Convert the value of the item to CAD using the exchange rate on the day it crosses the border. (which should be close to the same as the day you bought it) Let's say it was parity, so the value is $300CAD.

2) Determine where the product was made. Let's say China.

3) Determine what duty applies based on its duty classification, where it was made, and where you bought it from. Using the link above, we find electric guitars are listed under section 9207.90.90.10, which says:

MFN: 6%
CCCT, LDCT, UST, MT, MUST, CIAT, CT, CRT: Free
GPT: 3%

These are codes for the various tariffs, which are described in the "Coding System" document on the above page:

_"UST'', "MT'', "MUST'', "CT'', "CRT'', "CIAT'', "GPT'', "LDCT'', "CCCT'', "AUT'' and "NZT'' refer, respectively, to "United States Tariff'', "Mexico
Tariff'', "Mexico-United States Tariff'', "Chile Tariff'', "Costa Rica Tariff'', "Canada-Israel Agreement Tariff'', "General
Preferential Tariff'', "Least Developed Country Tariff'', "Commonwealth Caribbean Countries Tariff'', "Australia Tariff'' and
"New Zealand Tariff''._

So the standard rate is 6%, but if the item is made, and bought from a country that falls under CCCT, LDCT, etc, we pay no duty. If the item is made from and bought from a country listed as GPT, we only pay 3%.

So if the guitar was a Gibson (made in US), we would pay no duty. If we bought the Dot directly from China (which falls under GPT), we would only pay 3%. Since the Dot is made in China, and bought from the US, we're stuck with 6% duty.

The duties owed = $300 * 6% = $18, and our total for tax purposes is now $300 * 6% = $318CAD.

At this point, you determine the GST/PST/HST for your province:

$318 * 13% = $41.34

And finally, you tack on the brokerage fee, which for USPS shipping is $5:

$18 + $41.34 + $5 = $64.34 total owed to Canada Post.

As far as I know:

1) $20 is the threshold for duties. (if you actually go to the States and stay there for a certain amount of time, say 24/48 hours, the value increases) I imagine it's a case of the mood of the customs agent that determines if he/she let's things go by on something worth $20-30 bucks. As others mentioned, if the item is marked as a gift, or undervalued, it will get by, but I think I read that if they're caught falsifying, they'll face fraud charges.

2) $5 is charged for brokerage on standard USPS/Can. Post shipping, but I've also read that if you ship USPS priority (or whatever it's called), the charge jumps to $8. Perhaps that's why milkman's total is $26?

$140 * 13% = $18.20 + $8 = $26.20

As far as I can tell from the above document, guitar parts have no duty.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

What kills me is that Americans don't have to pay any tax or fees if they buy something from Canada, and I suppose that applies to private couriers as well as stuff sent CanadaPost. Supposedly, our $20 threshold is so low to protect our businesses...that's what a government official told me when I wrote to Ottawa to complain about the disparity, and has been said, it's often cheaper to buy a guitar, say, in the US and pay tax and brokerage than to buy in Canada. Somebody's making lots of cash, and don't tell me it's because of transportation costs. NY to LA is pretty much like Vancouver to Montreal. 

And while I'm at it, get this: I bought a tube from someone in Victoria and had to pay about $9 to get it sent to Toronto, but CanadaPost has an international rate that was a buck cheaper for me to send that tube ANYWHERE in the world. Yes, I would pay more within Canada to get this tube than to send it to Timbuktu or Tasmania or Tashkent. CanadaPost told me that the difference was because Canada's a big country.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> What kills me is that Americans don't have to pay any tax or fees if they buy something from Canada, and I suppose that applies to private couriers as well as stuff sent CanadaPost. Supposedly, our $20 threshold is so low to protect our businesses...that's what a government official told me when I wrote to Ottawa to complain about the disparity, and has been said, it's often cheaper to buy a guitar, say, in the US and pay tax and brokerage than to buy in Canada. Somebody's making lots of cash, and don't tell me it's because of transportation costs. NY to LA is pretty much like Vancouver to Montreal.
> 
> And while I'm at it, get this: I bought a tube from someone in Victoria and had to pay about $9 to get it sent to Toronto, but CanadaPost has an international rate that was a buck cheaper for me to send that tube ANYWHERE in the world. Yes, I would pay more within Canada to get this tube than to send it to Timbuktu or Tasmania or Tashkent. CanadaPost told me that the difference was because Canada's a big country.


American's pay brokerage through UPS and Fedex just like we do. They don't seem to have to pay USPS anything though.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,



coyoteblue said:


> And while I'm at it, get this: I bought a tube from someone in Victoria and had to pay about $9 to get it sent to Toronto, but CanadaPost has an international rate that was a buck cheaper for me to send that tube ANYWHERE in the world.


Yup!

With the new rate increase, it's about $11 to send a 6V6 to Toronto Expedited, yet $6.45/$5.05 to send it to the USA airmail/surface.

Reason I was given is that exports are sooooo important to our economy, that mail within Canada are substantially subsidizing the mail costs to abroad.

Cheers!


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff, If there's no tax to be paid, why would UPS/FedEx act as a broker?


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Last week i had to pay $50 on a $100 item shipped as gift, sent from our neighbor through UPS. 50% is a tad much so I gave them a call. I read on the UPS website that brokerage fee is ~$20 for items worth $100-$200. Their reasoning was that after other charges and taxes apply, it totals up to $50. 

I don't know of any loop holes so I accepted their reasoning, though I did not entirely agree with it. 50%? Absurd! They did tell me though that if I didn't want to pay brokerage, I can go pick it up at the port myself and do the paper work. And apparently the port is only several minutes drive from me. If I had known earlier I would have done that.

I think I'll do all my shipping with USPS and CanadaPost from now on. Seems like the best way to go. And maybe the safest, from hearing many damages sent by UPS.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> Jeff, If there's no tax to be paid, why would UPS/FedEx act as a broker?


Brokers aren't in place to collect tax, they clear items through customs. In Canadian's case they also collect tax.

US customs requires clearance as well.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try sending something to australia. it cost me approx. double to send something to a friend than what it cost him to send me a box almost the exact same size. insane.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be using USPS for everything coming from the US in the future.

I just received a guitar from Memphis via USPS and Canada Post and it went well. I was charged $5 brokerage and paid the HST on the value of the guitar. The package arrived in great shape and within the designated service time. I was able to track on the Canada Post site using the USPS tracking number, once it hit Canada.

A few months ago I was dinged $91 for brokerage for another guitar (same size, weight and value) shipped from Minneapolis via Fedex.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

kous said:


> Last week i had to pay $50 on a $100 item shipped as gift, sent from our neighbor through UPS. 50% is a tad much so I gave them a call. I read on the UPS website that brokerage fee is ~$20 for items worth $100-$200. Their reasoning was that after other charges and taxes apply, it totals up to $50.
> 
> I don't know of any loop holes so I accepted their reasoning, though I did not entirely agree with it. 50%? Absurd! They did tell me though that if I didn't want to pay brokerage, I can go pick it up at the port myself and do the paper work. And apparently the port is only several minutes drive from me. If I had known earlier I would have done that.
> 
> I think I'll do all my shipping with USPS and CanadaPost from now on. Seems like the best way to go. And maybe the safest, from hearing many damages sent by UPS.


A bunch of people have actually filed a lawsuit against UPS. I guess you can only put up with so much gouging.

Doing the paperwork yourself is the optimal solution, but it'll only work if you're near a point of entry. (or have gas to burn) Post #6 in this thread describes the process:
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=126552


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Hoser,

(if THAT isn't a Canadian greeting...  )



hoser said:


> try sending something to australia. it cost me approx. double to send something to a friend than what it cost him to send me a box almost the exact same size. insane.


I used to export lots to Australia. The cost went sky high and the service went to pot. I mean 160 days for a 6Kg box?????????

I went airmail only after that, but that made the cost so prohibitive I lost all my Aussies


----------

